# Saturday in the Woodworking Shop



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*CNC Crab Box, oil countertops*

This is my first time using a Blog, so I'll give it my best. Long ago I documented my work in the shop with pictorial essays (they are still on my website), but after a while started to realize that video would be more effective. I currently have something like 113 videos on my channel at YouTube (AndyPitts1000), mostly documenting single projects, but my series "Saturday in the Woodworking Shop" is a weekly ongoing monologue about what is going on here. Please feel free to turn the monologue into a dialog with your questions and comments. Here's the link to the first in the series. Andy










View on YouTube

Thanks for watching.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *CNC Crab Box, oil countertops*
> 
> This is my first time using a Blog, so I'll give it my best. Long ago I documented my work in the shop with pictorial essays (they are still on my website), but after a while started to realize that video would be more effective. I currently have something like 113 videos on my channel at YouTube (AndyPitts1000), mostly documenting single projects, but my series "Saturday in the Woodworking Shop" is a weekly ongoing monologue about what is going on here. Please feel free to turn the monologue into a dialog with your questions and comments. Here's the link to the first in the series. Andy
> 
> ...


You do really nice work. Welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *CNC Crab Box, oil countertops*
> 
> This is my first time using a Blog, so I'll give it my best. Long ago I documented my work in the shop with pictorial essays (they are still on my website), but after a while started to realize that video would be more effective. I currently have something like 113 videos on my channel at YouTube (AndyPitts1000), mostly documenting single projects, but my series "Saturday in the Woodworking Shop" is a weekly ongoing monologue about what is going on here. Please feel free to turn the monologue into a dialog with your questions and comments. Here's the link to the first in the series. Andy
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *CNC Crab Box, oil countertops*
> 
> This is my first time using a Blog, so I'll give it my best. Long ago I documented my work in the shop with pictorial essays (they are still on my website), but after a while started to realize that video would be more effective. I currently have something like 113 videos on my channel at YouTube (AndyPitts1000), mostly documenting single projects, but my series "Saturday in the Woodworking Shop" is a weekly ongoing monologue about what is going on here. Please feel free to turn the monologue into a dialog with your questions and comments. Here's the link to the first in the series. Andy
> 
> ...


Welcome to LumberJocks- I really appreciate your videos and "fine" workmanship. You were my inspiration in getting or adding a CNC to my shop. Now that I have one and enjoy what it adds - I hope others are inspired by you to get one.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *CNC Crab Box, oil countertops*
> 
> This is my first time using a Blog, so I'll give it my best. Long ago I documented my work in the shop with pictorial essays (they are still on my website), but after a while started to realize that video would be more effective. I currently have something like 113 videos on my channel at YouTube (AndyPitts1000), mostly documenting single projects, but my series "Saturday in the Woodworking Shop" is a weekly ongoing monologue about what is going on here. Please feel free to turn the monologue into a dialog with your questions and comments. Here's the link to the first in the series. Andy
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm glad that my videos helped you.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Drawing bows & K-body clamps*

Today I'm talking about restoring a rising top trestle coffee table, drawing bows, what I like about Bessey K-body clamps, and the Virginia Artisan Trails.





View on YouTube


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Veneer, Hydraulic Lift, and a Table Reburbishment*

This series follows work in my shop, plus a lot of other interesting and useful insights (I hope that they are useful, anyway ;-). In this video I'm continuing to refurbish a rising top coffee table, I show the Dandy Lift for moving heavy stuff around the shop (really saves my back), and I show the different types and thicknesses of veneers for various purposes in my work. I think you will like it.





View on YouTube


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Veneer, Hydraulic Lift, and a Table Reburbishment*
> 
> This series follows work in my shop, plus a lot of other interesting and useful insights (I hope that they are useful, anyway ;-). In this video I'm continuing to refurbish a rising top coffee table, I show the Dandy Lift for moving heavy stuff around the shop (really saves my back), and I show the different types and thicknesses of veneers for various purposes in my work. I think you will like it.
> 
> ...


Your videos are great! Thanks for taking the time to make and post them.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Veneer, Hydraulic Lift, and a Table Reburbishment*
> 
> This series follows work in my shop, plus a lot of other interesting and useful insights (I hope that they are useful, anyway ;-). In this video I'm continuing to refurbish a rising top coffee table, I show the Dandy Lift for moving heavy stuff around the shop (really saves my back), and I show the different types and thicknesses of veneers for various purposes in my work. I think you will like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks much. I have a lot more and will post those I can as time goes by.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*HDU, CNC bits, 3D models*

In this video I'm talking about working with high density closed cell foam (HDU) for making signs, CNC bits, and 3D models for CNC.





View on YouTube


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Vacuum Hold-downs and ShopBot UPS*

In this weekly video I'm talking about adding an uninterruptible power supply (UPS) to my ShopBot Desktop, plus answering questions about vacuum hold down pucks.





View on YouTube


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Bandsaws*

Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy





View on YouTube


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


Great video-thanks for the info!


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Dean. Glad you were able to watch the video.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


Thnx for your video


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


A very informative video.

When you say that the blade should set right on the top of the curve (crown) of the tire, what part of the blade are you referring to? I was taught to place the deepest part of the gullet on the wheel's crown.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...





> A very informative video.
> 
> When you say that the blade should set right on the top of the curve (crown) of the tire, what part of the blade are you referring to? I was taught to place the deepest part of the gullet on the wheel s crown.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


The idea is for the driving part of the tire to be centered on the mass of the blade … half the blade will overhang the front of the crown and half the back of the crown. So, if you put the gullet on the crown, the blade is a bit back further than I like, especially on a wide blade. I think the blade would tend to cut to the right, looking at it, but the effect may be minimal and not noticed. I use 1/2 inch blades mostly, so my center line is just back of the gullet a bit. I do a lot of wide resawing, and have found that my blade tracks right down the line.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


Andy,

I, too, have the understanding that the gullet is centered on the tire. Someone had posted a video where a sawblade company representative gave a demonstration of using the bandsaw at a major woodworking show, and he demonstrated how the gullet-centered blade would resaw perfectly straight, without the fence having to be skewed.

I had previously been taught to center the entire blade on the tire, but had a heck of a time getting good results resawing due to blade drift. After seeing this video, and adjusting my bandsaw, I get a lot better results, though still not perfect.

If I ever find this video, I'll post a link for discussion.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Bandsaws*
> 
> Every week (mostly) I make a 10 minute video of what has gone on in the shop, questions, and such from the past week. In this episode I decided to show what I've learned about the bandsaw in the 35 years I've owned my machine, a 14" Delta. Hope something in here will help you. Andy
> 
> ...


Dean,

I'd say that if you have found something that works, don't change. Next time I do some resawing I'll try that method and see how it works for me. Following some advice from the 70's I used to adjust the fence to get a straight cut. Now I know there is no need to adjust the fence from parallel with the miter slot when all that needs to be done is adjust the tracking to make the blade cut parallel to the fence.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Dust Collection*

Today I am talking about woodshop dust collection, and about how I designed and built my cyclone separator and dust collection system using guidance from Bill Pentz (BillPentz.com), piping from Spiral Mfg, and filters from Wynn Environmental.





View on YouTube


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> Today I am talking about woodshop dust collection, and about how I designed and built my cyclone separator and dust collection system using guidance from Bill Pentz (BillPentz.com), piping from Spiral Mfg, and filters from Wynn Environmental.
> 
> ...


Nice setup.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> Today I am talking about woodshop dust collection, and about how I designed and built my cyclone separator and dust collection system using guidance from Bill Pentz (BillPentz.com), piping from Spiral Mfg, and filters from Wynn Environmental.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> Today I am talking about woodshop dust collection, and about how I designed and built my cyclone separator and dust collection system using guidance from Bill Pentz (BillPentz.com), piping from Spiral Mfg, and filters from Wynn Environmental.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video. I noticed you used Ts instead of Ys at your joiner and bandsaw, how does that affect air flow?


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> Today I am talking about woodshop dust collection, and about how I designed and built my cyclone separator and dust collection system using guidance from Bill Pentz (BillPentz.com), piping from Spiral Mfg, and filters from Wynn Environmental.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for the video. I noticed you used Ts instead of Ys at your joiner and bandsaw, how does that affect air flow?
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


Yes, I did use T's at the jointer and bandsaw, where space is limited. I don't find it to be a problem, but the run of ducting under the floor to the cylcone is pretty short right there. Also, these T's have a chamfered corner, so that helps.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Dehumidifying Lumber Storage*

Today I'm talking about how I maintain my lumber stash ready for building furniture where I live in humid eastern Virginia. Left to it's own in an unconditioned space, my kiln dried lumber (6-8% MC) would gradually migrate toward 12 % MC, so I've solved that by dehumidifying my storage location. Nothing high tech, here, but it works. In my work I like to start out with wood of a known moisture content, approximately the equilibrium moisture content for the intended environment, then use construction methods that will allow wood movement, regardless of where the furniture ends up living. I've found that methodology to work well with complex and "tight" designs and constructions.





View on YouTube


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dehumidifying Lumber Storage*
> 
> Today I'm talking about how I maintain my lumber stash ready for building furniture where I live in humid eastern Virginia. Left to it's own in an unconditioned space, my kiln dried lumber (6-8% MC) would gradually migrate toward 12 % MC, so I've solved that by dehumidifying my storage location. Nothing high tech, here, but it works. In my work I like to start out with wood of a known moisture content, approximately the equilibrium moisture content for the intended environment, then use construction methods that will allow wood movement, regardless of where the furniture ends up living. I've found that methodology to work well with complex and "tight" designs and constructions.
> 
> ...


Some good info


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Dehumidifying Lumber Storage*
> 
> Today I'm talking about how I maintain my lumber stash ready for building furniture where I live in humid eastern Virginia. Left to it's own in an unconditioned space, my kiln dried lumber (6-8% MC) would gradually migrate toward 12 % MC, so I've solved that by dehumidifying my storage location. Nothing high tech, here, but it works. In my work I like to start out with wood of a known moisture content, approximately the equilibrium moisture content for the intended environment, then use construction methods that will allow wood movement, regardless of where the furniture ends up living. I've found that methodology to work well with complex and "tight" designs and constructions.
> 
> ...


I live in Maryland and run the dehumidifier almost all year - basement shop. When I move to Florida, will get a bigger dehumidifier.

Good video


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Solar Kilns*

I bought my Woodmizer sawmill in 2001 in preparation to mill a lot of eastern Virginia hardwood. I had milled lumber in the 1980's and had air dried it (on the East Coast of the US) and had powder post beetle damage. So, I researched those critters and discovered that the holes I saw were exit holes from the beetles. They lay eggs in cracks in wood, then the eggs hatch to become larvae, then beetles. To kill the larvae required heat, about 130 degrees F core temperature for an hour would do it. Hence, I built a solar kiln to dry the lumber from my mill. The added benefit of the solar kiln was fully dried wood, without steaming it. Seemed like a win-win, and ever since I have not seen powder post beetle holes and my wood is dry when I want to use it. Building the kiln was straight forward and not too expensive. Here's more about my kiln:





View on YouTube


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

AndyPitts said:


> *Solar Kilns*
> 
> I bought my Woodmizer sawmill in 2001 in preparation to mill a lot of eastern Virginia hardwood. I had milled lumber in the 1980's and had air dried it (on the East Coast of the US) and had powder post beetle damage. So, I researched those critters and discovered that the holes I saw were exit holes from the beetles. They lay eggs in cracks in wood, then the eggs hatch to become larvae, then beetles. To kill the larvae required heat, about 130 degrees F core temperature for an hour would do it. Hence, I built a solar kiln to dry the lumber from my mill. The added benefit of the solar kiln was fully dried wood, without steaming it. Seemed like a win-win, and ever since I have not seen powder post beetle holes and my wood is dry when I want to use it. Building the kiln was straight forward and not too expensive. Here's more about my kiln:
> 
> ...


Would love to have space to build one. Nicely done video, thanks.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Solar Kilns*
> 
> I bought my Woodmizer sawmill in 2001 in preparation to mill a lot of eastern Virginia hardwood. I had milled lumber in the 1980's and had air dried it (on the East Coast of the US) and had powder post beetle damage. So, I researched those critters and discovered that the holes I saw were exit holes from the beetles. They lay eggs in cracks in wood, then the eggs hatch to become larvae, then beetles. To kill the larvae required heat, about 130 degrees F core temperature for an hour would do it. Hence, I built a solar kiln to dry the lumber from my mill. The added benefit of the solar kiln was fully dried wood, without steaming it. Seemed like a win-win, and ever since I have not seen powder post beetle holes and my wood is dry when I want to use it. Building the kiln was straight forward and not too expensive. Here's more about my kiln:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

AndyPitts said:


> *Solar Kilns*
> 
> I bought my Woodmizer sawmill in 2001 in preparation to mill a lot of eastern Virginia hardwood. I had milled lumber in the 1980's and had air dried it (on the East Coast of the US) and had powder post beetle damage. So, I researched those critters and discovered that the holes I saw were exit holes from the beetles. They lay eggs in cracks in wood, then the eggs hatch to become larvae, then beetles. To kill the larvae required heat, about 130 degrees F core temperature for an hour would do it. Hence, I built a solar kiln to dry the lumber from my mill. The added benefit of the solar kiln was fully dried wood, without steaming it. Seemed like a win-win, and ever since I have not seen powder post beetle holes and my wood is dry when I want to use it. Building the kiln was straight forward and not too expensive. Here's more about my kiln:
> 
> ...


Very informative. Got to look into solar kllns.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Solar Kilns*
> 
> I bought my Woodmizer sawmill in 2001 in preparation to mill a lot of eastern Virginia hardwood. I had milled lumber in the 1980's and had air dried it (on the East Coast of the US) and had powder post beetle damage. So, I researched those critters and discovered that the holes I saw were exit holes from the beetles. They lay eggs in cracks in wood, then the eggs hatch to become larvae, then beetles. To kill the larvae required heat, about 130 degrees F core temperature for an hour would do it. Hence, I built a solar kiln to dry the lumber from my mill. The added benefit of the solar kiln was fully dried wood, without steaming it. Seemed like a win-win, and ever since I have not seen powder post beetle holes and my wood is dry when I want to use it. Building the kiln was straight forward and not too expensive. Here's more about my kiln:
> 
> ...


You definitely have the technique, space, and equipment to do this. Thnx for sharing


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Lumber Case Hardening*

We hear about "case hardening" regarding lumber drying. What is case hardening, anyway? Is it a problem? Does it always happen when drying lumber? This video will try to explain what case hardening is, how it happens, and why it can be a problem. Hope this helps. Andy





View on YouTube


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

AndyPitts said:


> *Lumber Case Hardening*
> 
> We hear about "case hardening" regarding lumber drying. What is case hardening, anyway? Is it a problem? Does it always happen when drying lumber? This video will try to explain what case hardening is, how it happens, and why it can be a problem. Hope this helps. Andy
> 
> ...


Andy, I posted on your YouTube page, but I'll repeat the question here.

Is there something that can be done to a case hardened board to relieve the stresses short of planing both sides?
Like a mist of water or vapor, for example?

I'm doing this for those who don't use YouTube.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Lumber Case Hardening*
> 
> We hear about "case hardening" regarding lumber drying. What is case hardening, anyway? Is it a problem? Does it always happen when drying lumber? This video will try to explain what case hardening is, how it happens, and why it can be a problem. Hope this helps. Andy
> 
> ...


Very informal series Andy. Thnx for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Lumber Case Hardening*
> 
> We hear about "case hardening" regarding lumber drying. What is case hardening, anyway? Is it a problem? Does it always happen when drying lumber? This video will try to explain what case hardening is, how it happens, and why it can be a problem. Hope this helps. Andy
> 
> ...





> Andy, I posted on your YouTube page, but I ll repeat the question here.
> 
> Is there something that can be done to a case hardened board to relieve the stresses short of planing both sides?
> Like a mist of water or vapor, for example?
> ...


Don, not that I am aware of. The equalizing process in commercial kilns helps, but once the plank is dry I think there is no going back. I plane both sides of the plank, and that seems to work if you have the excess thickness available.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Measuring Moisture in Lumber*

Today I'm talking about how to measure the moisture content of lumber, including oven dry sampling, conductivity moisture meters (pin type) and pinless moisture meters.





View on YouTube


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

AndyPitts said:


> *Measuring Moisture in Lumber*
> 
> Today I'm talking about how to measure the moisture content of lumber, including oven dry sampling, conductivity moisture meters (pin type) and pinless moisture meters.
> 
> ...


Wow, I had no idea what specific gravity even was. This is pretty useful information. I have 3-4 meters and have yet to find two that will give me the same reading. I really don't use them, but assume that someday I'll be good enough to incorporate their use in my shop. Might have stopped me from using that locally milled beech in my bench top that has since cupped.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

AndyPitts said:


> *Measuring Moisture in Lumber*
> 
> Today I'm talking about how to measure the moisture content of lumber, including oven dry sampling, conductivity moisture meters (pin type) and pinless moisture meters.
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Todd.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Oil and Beeswax Finish*

In this installment Andy is talking about an oil, urethane, and beeswax finish, and his recent trip to Camp Aspire.


----------



## AndyPitts (Jun 14, 2015)

*Insignia Box & Shop Glues*

In this video I am talking about my Naval Officer's Insignia Box, cut on CNC and the glues I use in my workshop.





View on YouTube


----------

